# HS1332 Stuck in "spinny" mode



## ICECOLDBEER (Nov 3, 2015)

The two hand controls that release the track are loose and the machine won't drive. Because the tracks are in turn mode.

On one side I was able to push arm back and this tightened up the hand lever and allowed the one side of the track to engage. However if I pull the hand control it gets stuck in spiny mode again.

On the other side I tried to push the arm to re-engage the track but was unable to get it to move without being to forceful.

Anyone run into this before?
Pic related. There are two springs on each side of the arm. I think the springs are okay its just the arm is so tight the springs can't pull it. I tried some krown spray oil but didn't help much. I am afraid to force it too much and break it.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

So, that's a HSS1332ACTD, not a HS1332... It does not have the oil reservoir retrofit; is it after Serial Number 1006875 (i.e. with the internal baffles)? If it's a lower S/N, it should probably have the oil reservoir installed. The HydroGear may have an incorrect amount of oil.


----------



## ICECOLDBEER (Nov 3, 2015)

tabora said:


> So, that's a HSS1332ACTD, not a HS1332... It does not have the oil reservoir retrofit; is it after Serial Number 1006875 (i.e. with the internal baffles)? If it's a lower S/N, it should probably have the oil reservoir installed. The HydroGear may have an incorrect amount of oil.


Really appreciate the help. You are correct hss1332actd. Let me run out and grab a better shot of the serial. I have never messed around with the gear oil. So unsure how it could have too much.


----------



## ICECOLDBEER (Nov 3, 2015)




----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

So that S/N _should_ have the baffles in it. I would suspect too little oil rather than too much. Here's the link to the HydroGear Service manuals: Service & Repair Manuals - Hydro-Gear

In my older manual, the oil level checking instructions are on pages 8&9...


----------



## ICECOLDBEER (Nov 3, 2015)

tabora said:


> So that S/N _should_ have the baffles in it. I would suspect too little oil rather than too much. Here's the link to the HydroGear Service manuals: Service & Repair Manuals - Hydro-Gear
> 
> In my older manual, the oil level checking instructions are on pages 8&9...


Hmm kind of lost here... What should I be looking for on that link. I have no idea what type of hydro gear my snowblower has. Is it written on the machine somewhere?


----------



## ICECOLDBEER (Nov 3, 2015)

Any chance this could be covered by warranty? I bought the machine new in 2018.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

For your S/N the Honda part number for your transmission should be 20001-V45-315. I would think it should be still under warranty, so you may want to have a dealer look at it? I think your SST would be covered by this manual: http://www.hydro-gear.com/library.php?cmd=download&fid=9a2711a5cc060ca9e0eb63cdf319d35b&libid=


----------



## ICECOLDBEER (Nov 3, 2015)

tabora said:


> For your S/N the Honda part number for your transmission should be 20001-V45-315. I would think it should be still under warranty, so you may want to have a dealer look at it? I think your SST would be covered by this manual: http://www.hydro-gear.com/library.php?cmd=download&fid=9a2711a5cc060ca9e0eb63cdf319d35b&libid=


Appreciate it, I will try Honda tomorrow and see what they say. Looking through that manual does it say how to check the oil somewhere?


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

ICECOLDBEER said:


> Looking through that manual does it say how to check the oil somewhere?


As I said back in Post 5, Pages 8 & 9. Purging is on Page 10.


----------



## ICECOLDBEER (Nov 3, 2015)

tabora said:


> As I said back in Post 5, Pages 8 & 9. Purging is on Page 10.


Im brain dead right now. Will have to read through in the morning. I think its something to do with linkage. Can't imagine the oil is low.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

ICECOLDBEER said:


> Im brain dead right now. Will have to read through in the morning. I think its something to do with linkage. Can't imagine the oil is low.


check the hydro seals and see if they are pushed out a little.

2018 should still be under warranty. I would take to dealer since you paid for that warranty.


----------



## ICECOLDBEER (Nov 3, 2015)

orangputeh said:


> check the hydro seals and see if they are pushed out a little.
> 
> 2018 should still be under warranty. I would take to dealer since you paid for that warranty.


Where exactly are the hydro seals? 

I'm not all that hopeful for the warranty. I had a problem last year and they wanted charge me just to look at it....


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

ICECOLDBEER said:


> Where exactly are the hydro seals?
> 
> I'm not all that hopeful for the warranty. I had a problem last year and they wanted charge me just to look at it....


Youre still under warranty. in canada call Honda with serial number 1-888-946-6329

@tabora has given you some great advice . I'd have the dealer honor its warranty and I'm not sure but I dont think they can charge you so call corporate.

the seals are where the drive axle comes out of the hydrostatic tranny on both sides. On older HS models I see the seals push out slowly from excess pressure. just enough to start some oil weeping until the tranny starts to slow and eventually stop working. there is a way to fill the oil reservoir on older models though.

not sure if this has been an issue with HSS models. I don't work on machines that are still on warranty. In the US the HSS models have only been out since2016 i think so most around here are still on warranty


----------



## ICECOLDBEER (Nov 3, 2015)

Thought I would update this. The snowblower works again. All that was wrong was the two cables were seized up. The dealer actually fixed it under warranty.


----------

